# DisplayLink adapter cause system crash.



## s5e (Feb 21, 2019)

```
uname -r
12.0-RELEASE-p3
```


```
cat /boot/loader.conf
kern.geom.label.disk_ident.enable="0"
kern.geom.label.gptid.enable="0"
zfs_load="YES"
kern.vty=vt

#It is important to note that there is currently a conflict with both AMD drivers and the EFI frambuffer. The current workaround, when booting via UEFI on these systems, is to disable the framebutter via /boot/loader.conf: 
hw.syscons.disable=1

# Enable DisplayLink
udl_load="YES"
```

This is from /var/log/messages:


```
ugen1.5: <DisplayLink HP USB Graphics Adap> at usbus1
udl0 on uhub7
udl0: <DisplayLink HP USB Graphics Adap, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.02, addr 5> on usbus1
Vendor: [] 
Product: [0000] 
Serial number: 
Manufactured 0 Week 0
EDID Version 0.0
EDID Comment: 
Video Input: 0
    Analog
    -0.7, 0.3V
Gamma: 0.00
Max Size: 0 cm x 0 cm
Features: 0
    Monochrome
Chroma Info:
    Red X: 0.000
    Red Y: 0.000
    Grn X: 0.000
    Grn Y: 0.000
    Blu X: 0.000
    Blu Y: 0.000
    Wht X: 0.000
    Wht Y: 0.000
Video modes:
Number of extension blocks: 0
udl0: Mode selected 800x600 @ 60Hz
```

Picture shows more:


----------



## SirDice (Feb 21, 2019)

Based on a similar (but unrelated) panic the error seems to indicate it's trying to register the fb0 device but it already exists (error=17).


----------

